# TFO BVK 8wt over lining ?



## FLynative (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone that has any experience with the BVK 8wt , Does it perform better over lining to a 9wt line?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FLynative said:


> Anyone that has any experience with the BVK 8wt , Does it perform better over lining to a 9wt line?


No, but that also depends on why it's not performing right for you. Could be the line, could be what's on the end of your line, could be the user (i.e. not use to throwing a fast rod, etc...).

So, give us the symptoms...

What area are you in?


----------



## FLynative (Feb 3, 2016)

Backwater thanks for the reply. I'm fairly new to fly fishing and have a new BVK . I want to purchase the best line to start with but understand there are a lot of variables .


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I own a BVK and I've experimented with a few lines. I target redfish and snook on the Florida Big Bend. My impression is that all-round performance is best with a RIO Redfish WF8F, but I can throw further with a heavier shooting head setup (which I hate and would not recommend for anything but getting extreme distance). I've also tried an SA Mastery Bonefish WF8F which gives a nicer presentation but is a little weaker at longer distances, an SA Mastery Redfish WF8F which is OK, but I think the RIO is better. I would guess that a 9 wt line might slow down the action of the BVK and make it easier to throw (depending on your style), but before I went to a heavier line, I'd try the RIO WF8F to see if it suits you.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

So here we go, the number designation on lines is really becoming quite meaningless. An eight weight line is supposed to be 210 grains for the first 30' and there are a few that actually conform to that standard, but most SW lines run heavier so it's important to try to find out grain weight in order to know what you're buying. 
For a first line it was suggested in a thread a while back that the poster should get a TFO 8 wt line and it should load the rod properly, this seems to me to be good advice. Once you've played with that for a while you'll have an idea what direction you want to go from there.
JC


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

everyone pretty much summed it up. good job guys


----------



## FLynative (Feb 3, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> everyone pretty much summed it up. good job guys


 I appreciate everyone's input . I plan on putting a 3-Tand reel on the bvk but noticed that the TF series only goes up to 7/8 wt. but the T series cover a larger range of line sizes. I wasn't sure if the larger reel would be the better choice if a 9 wt line was necessary .


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would say NO to a 9wt line on an 8wt BVK. An 8wt line is almost too heavy on the BVK (for picking up line from longer distances) so I would stay away from a 9wt line on the 8wt. I personally am not a fan of over lining rods.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

paint it black said:


> I would say NO to a 9wt line on an 8wt BVK. An 8wt line is almost too heavy on the BVK (for picking up line from longer distances) so I would stay away from a 9wt line on the 8wt. I personally am not a fan of over lining rods.


I would agree.

I would also agree that the Rio Redfish would be a good line to use. You can also look at the link we talked about in a previous post where you go back to TFO and get their inexpensive ($39) orange line to practice with so you can really see and study what your flyline is doing. It's all about your loops and what they are doing. Your casting strokes determine what's going on with that. Speaking of that, go spend the money and buy Lefty Krey's casting video on TFO's website to help you to evaluate your casting and see what it's doing.

As far as the 3-Tand reel, the TF70 is light and only $200 but only holds 150yrs of 20lb backing. Personally, unless you are a souped up fly fisher chasing after palagics with that rod, most normal side inshore species will not run more than 100yrs into the backing with a decent drag. But if you fish the passes or offshore and shooting big, then that might be a different story. The T70 is a little heavier but more serious drag and 200yrs of backing with an 8wt line and cost $349. So it's up to you. You also might find some deals on ebay for them as well. So check that out.

el9surf just shared a link to buy some Scientific Angler (SA) Mastery Series fly lines on-line and on sale and their "Saltwater" line is not bad for what you need. It has a nice coating, fairly limp, just slightly heavier and has a little longer rear taper which will help with line control. And at $39, it's a deal for good standard saltwater line for fishing, to get started with.

http://www.flyshack.com/DisplayItem.aspx?ItemID=112198

Buy a 200yrd spool of 20lb backing as well. They have it for cheap as well.

I think there is a fly club in St Lucie and check in with one of the fly shops over there. They might have some casting classes set up for you to get in with.

Ted


----------



## FLynative (Feb 3, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I would agree.
> 
> I would also agree that the Rio Redfish would be a good line to use. You can also look at the link we talked about in a previous post where you go back to TFO and get their inexpensive orange line so you can really see and study what your flyline is doing. It's all about your loops and what they are doing. Your casting strokes determine what's going on with that. Speaking of that, go spend the money and buy Lefty Krey's casting video on TFO's website to help you to evaluate your casting and see what it's doing.
> 
> ...


Backwater thanks for the info. I lived out of state for awhile a few years back and have caught my share of redfish and trout in the Louisiana marshes. But I'm ready to get a little more serious. I also shoot competitively and understand that you can waste years and thousands of rounds of ammo that 30 mins. With a accomplished shooter can help you straighten out flaws in your game quickly .


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Chico's book also says to stay away from over-lining


----------

